# Custom Ubuntu for Netbooks from HP



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The netbooks are clearly riding the big wave right now, 
with all kinds of OEMs fighting a violent battle for supremacy in this exponentially growing market.

HP apparently had an ace up their sleeve as they recently unveiled the HP Mini 1000 Mi Edition. Standing for "Mobile internet," the Mi name addresses the very purpose of netbooks: that of taking the internet "to-go."

Yes, HP realized Linux was the way to go and chose Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) for their Mini 1000 Mi Edition."
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Custom-Ubuntu-for-Netbooks-from-HP-103792.shtml


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

:up:

Peace...


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

...........and yet

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/02/06/hp_drops_mini_1000_uk/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what the rest of Europe does. 

Peace...


----------

